# Double Sided Tape vs Glue Trap?



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a rental property with a roach problem between two floors ... I believe the issue is actually in a drop ceiling and was wondering on experts' thoughts of using double sided tape along the wall next to the ceiling as a way to capture roaches and see where my issue is ... the idea is that it is similar to the glue trap process when investigating problems in kitchens.

Thoughts?

And if anyone has done this, can they recommend a type of tape? I would think I need something fairly wide (an inch or two?)


----------

